# KDE 4 und Menüeinträge zusammenführen

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

nach nunmehr 4 Jahren habe sich die Menüeinträge immer mal wieder geändert. Es sind neue hinzugekommen und andere gibt es nicht mehr. Bei KDE3 gab es einen Menüpunkt, dass man entsprechend nicht eingetragene Programme hinzufügen kann. Wo finde ich so etwas unter KDE4?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus

----------

## toralf

kde-base/kmenuedit ?

Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, ist buggy hoch zehn. Außerdem werden anschließend neu hinzukommende Menüeinträge nicht mehr alphabetisch einsortiert.

besser ist es, selbst in ./local/share die *.desktop Dateien (und zugehörige Directory-Dateien) aufzuräumen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Was ich bisher gemacht habe. Nun habe ich das Systemzurücksetzten von kmenuedit verwendet und nun kann ich unter diesem User nicht mehr im Verlassen-Menü den Rechner runter fahren, neu starten oder gar sich abmelden!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Weiß jemand wie ich das korrigieren kann, ohne ganz .kde4 zu löschen?

----------

